# What did he weigh???



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok guy i posted a pic of my biggest redfish ever a while back, his length was 60.5 inches on the nose, measured on the ground not over the top of him... if i was thinking clearly i would have gotten a girth too but i was too excited and just got him back to the water as fast as possible after the pic... Does anyone have an idea of what he might have weighed??? sorry abou the pic....


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Can't tell need to see how fat he is.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Man if that thing was really 60inches it could of been a fl state record. The record now is 52lbs


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

A 60" redfish has to be a world record - close to 100 pounds. 

Heres the current world record. 57" and 94 lbs.

You positive you were reading it right?

http://fishingforredfish.wordpress.com/2009/10/27/world-record-redfish/


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Btw what size shoe you wear?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

According to this without knowing the girth it's 93#

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour..._AZun9fqBO0mHCSpw&sig2=BSiPLGYx4mSXQVinLrlgew


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i would say around 100 pounds


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you cant keep an over slot red does that mean by default the FL state record can never be broken unless thy change the regs?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

...............


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> If you cant keep an over slot red does that mean by default the FL state record can never be broken unless thy change the regs?


Always wondered that myself. I don't have to worry cause I live in Alabama:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had them in the boat at 52". Those were between 30-45 lbs. on a Boga. You really need the girth to estimate the weight.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> If you cant keep an over slot red does that mean by default the FL state record can never be broken unless thy change the regs?


Exactly.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

i wear a size 15 and the fish did measure 60.5 inches like i said i didn't get a girth measurment but he ate about a foot long mullet that i had set out for sharks... i know the picture isn't good and thats why i hesitated posting it... but this was the biggest red i had ever seen so i had to.. lol... my buddy at the baitshop guessed around 50-60lbs by the head size and measurment... it would suck if it was a state record but i probably would have released him anyway... thanks for the input guys, just looking for educated guesses...


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just looked at the record fish and it is ALOT fatter than mine was... mine looked almost slender next to that one!!! Thanks for posting that, that fish was FAT...


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

And i measured him using the good ole fold out fishin stick, it only goes to 36" so i had to mark in and measure again... so my measurment could be off but not by more than a couple of inches... Sorry it took 3 replies to answer but i kept going back and reading them all closer, thanks everyone, any more input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

penn 10/0 said:


> i wear a size 15 and the fish did measure 60.5 inches like i said i didn't get a girth measurment but he ate about a foot long mullet that i had set out for sharks... i know the picture isn't good and thats why i hesitated posting it... but this was the biggest red i had ever seen so i had to.. lol... my buddy at the baitshop guessed around 50-60lbs by the head size and measurment... it would suck if it was a state record but i probably would have released him anyway... thanks for the input guys, just looking for educated guesses...


Even if it was a state record, you couldn't have gotten in the record books. You have no way to get him to a certified scale because it is illegal to keep him.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Very true, so i guess there is nothing to be sorry about... but i meant even if it was legal i probably would have let him go... He got that big why should i be the one to stop him from getting bigger...


----------

